# leaving the filter in a corncob pipe?



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey everyone.

So I bought a couple Missouri Meerchaums from the local pharmacy to try a bunch of new tobaccos and I noticed that they have a medico filter in the stem. 

Do you folks remove them before you use them to smoke? 

Thanks, Anthony


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't use them. I'm sure you'll hear varying opinions on this. Only real benefit I see from the filter is that it might help soak up some fluid if you get a bowl that's smoking a little damp.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Gone gone gone gone with the wind

those things only hold stink

yes i do toss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't care for them. Try smoking without it, but if you start getting little bits of ash or tobacco in your mouth, put it back in. That's the only good function I've found them to serve.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a savinelli "dry system" pipe, the 1st thing to go was the filter they have in it.
Never use em never will.


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

I usually use them for the first smoke and then toss it after that. I don't notice much difference but it gets really nasty after the first smoke, the second smoke would be just gross. I like cobs a lot but the filters are worthless IMHO.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I toss 'em. They only get in the way, gum up, and get sour.

The only filters I will use, are the little triangular balsa wood inserts for Savinelli. I find that these don't affect the taste of the smoke and do help in keeping the smoke dry. I don't use 'em more than once, tho ... cuz, ... well .... that would be icki-poo.


----------



## deckard (Jun 8, 2008)

I cleaned my corncob yesterday and realized that there was a medico filter stuffed into it. (Actually, I had no idea what it was until I found this old thread.) Took it out, put some tobacco in it today and had a much more enjoyable smoke. It draws easier and still smokes cool. Even better, I can take light "sips" and seem to be able to discern more subtle tastes.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

deckard said:


> I cleaned my corncob yesterday and realized that there was a medico filter stuffed into it. (Actually, I had no idea what it was until I found this old thread.) Took it out, put some tobacco in it today and had a much more enjoyable smoke. It draws easier and still smokes cool. Even better, I can take light "sips" and seem to be able to discern more subtle tastes.


This tale will kind of gross you out. My son-in-law bought his first pipe (a cob) and smoked it 2 months. He told me it quit smoking well and I asked him when was the last time he cleaned it. "Cleaned it?" he replied. Well I took it apart and it was the nastiest thing I had ever seen. Still had the original filter in it and the aromatics he is so fond of had filled the air chamber full of goop. I tossed the whole pipe in the trash and gave him a good old Medico I had.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You might try it to see if you like it but with the open bore of a cob moisture isn't much of an issue


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

If you do use the paper medico filter, use it for one smoke only then toss it. I just toss the filters before leaving the shop where I buy the cobs.


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

I have been doing a little test with my cobs.. One cob I took out the filter and the other I bought a pack and have been using them.. The things I have noticed most about them is that for wet tobacco they do help, a lot.. Once! After that they add a "taste" to your pipe.. I have gone through half a pack of filters and found that they have to be used and tossed.. On the other side of things the pipe I took the filter out of has smoked well aside from the wet aromatics.. Its perfect for anything else.. it also seems to burn a little hotter than the other but that helps me to slow down.. Also anything that is a small cut may make its way through the hole as they seem to have a fairly large bore.. So the next time I pick up a cob as long as I am still trying aromatics I may also pick up some more medico filters.. Or perhaps just dry out the tobacco a little bit and do away with them.. Anyway.. thats what I have found after a month or so of using cobs for trying out tobacco.. :2


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I tend to toss the filter myself, but I have accidentally used it and find that it helps some smokes smoke sweet and cool. MacBarrens Navy Flake is one I accidentally smoked with a filter and its good that way. tried it in a non filtered bowl once and it smoked horrid. maybe it was just me though.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

burninator said:


> ... if you start getting little bits of ash or tobacco in your mouth, put it back...


Hmmmm. I just spit it out.  And pitch the filters at the counter.


----------



## Dog_Soldier (May 27, 2008)

I always throw 'em out. Though I almost always use screens in my cobs. i don't like pulling bits of gunk into my mouth when enjoying a bowl.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

After the first smoke or two that filter is just a gross sponge full of tars and gunk from the previous smokes. 

You don't need it, just toss the filter and smoke the cob without it. Thats how all my cobs are and it's no problem at all.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Raising the dead with this post. I can hardly remember asking the question the first time.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Dog_Soldier said:


> I always throw 'em out. Though I almost always use screens in my cobs. i don't like pulling bits of gunk into my mouth when enjoying a bowl.


I smoke alot of Penzance which is a flake and smoke cobs mostly and don't have a problem with bits of gunk. Perhaps it's in the pack?


----------



## Dog_Soldier (May 27, 2008)

billhud said:


> I smoke alot of Penzance which is a flake and smoke cobs mostly and don't have a problem with bits of gunk. Perhaps it's in the pack?


It could be my packing, but I mostly get bits in the stem from C&D Brigadier and sometimes Frog Morton. Brigadier has alot of cut up little bits in it and the Frog has some smallish chunks in it too. I'm still new at pipe smoking so it could be me. p


----------

